# iPod Touch impossible à connecter !



## yt (15 Décembre 2008)

bonjour 
ça me saoule  de passer 3 plombes sur un truc qui devrais prendre 20 secondes 

avant je pouvais connecter mon iPod Touch sur internet via ma livebox 
maintenant  je ne peut plus ( aller savoir pourquoi ? je cherche même pas ! )

maintenant il me demande un mot de passe !
j'ai bien essayé de taper la clé de sécurité Wifi un truc immonde de 26 lettres et chiffres 
10 fois que j'essaye c'est impossible ! et ça m'énerve !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

donc on va faire autrement 
on va pas passer par cette merde de livebox 

mon Imac récent  (24" alu )
il a bien un réseau wifi que mon ipod pourrai capter ? 

comment on fait pour configurer ça ? 

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Gyzmo 7 (16 Décembre 2008)

J'ai le même soucis chez ma copine qui a une Livebox (aucun soucis avec la Freebox).
Je n'ai pas encore essayé donc je ne te garantis rien mais je viens de trouver cette réponse à notre problème :
http://forums.macg.co/forum-ipod/connection-wifi-live-box-ipod-touch-v2-245495.html

J'espère que ça pourra t'aider


----------



## VFred (18 Décembre 2008)

> (24" alu )


Je problème vient de là...



Je plaisante hein


----------



## yt (20 Décembre 2008)

Gyzmo 7 a dit:


> J'ai le même soucis chez ma copine qui a une Livebox (aucun soucis avec la Freebox).
> Je n'ai pas encore essayé donc je ne te garantis rien mais je viens de trouver cette réponse à notre problème :
> http://forums.macg.co/forum-ipod/connection-wifi-live-box-ipod-touch-v2-245495.html
> 
> J'espère que ça pourra t'aider


merci c'est sympa de me répondre 

mon problème c'est
"tu vas dans l'interface d'administration de la Livebox sur "Réseau sans fil"

l'interface d'administration de la livebox , je suis pas foutu de trouver ça 
et pourtant j'ai cherché !
on trouve ça ou ?


----------



## fandipod (21 Décembre 2008)

Je pense savoir d'où ce problème vient : en faite quand tu tapes ta clé WEp il faut appuyer sur un bouton qu'il y a sous la livebox . C'est le bouton d'association. Essae et si cela marche pas il faut étindre et rallumer la livebox... Tiens moi au jus.


----------



## yt (21 Décembre 2008)

j'ai essayé avec le bouton sous la livebox, c'est pas mieux !

ça doit être un problème de mot de passe , je tape sur le mac celui à 26 lettres et chiffres livré avec l'appareil il en veut pas !






y sont lourd avec leur mot de passe , j'ai pas besoin de mot de passe , je veut juste un truc qui marche tout seul quand je le branche !
c'est pour ça que j'ai un mac aussi !


----------



## Charly777 (21 Décembre 2008)

Etrange que ce soit un mot de passe wpa... vérifie que tu n'aie pas d'autre choix, car à mon avis tu rentres une clé wep et non wap.

Ensuite la livebox est chi**** à cause de ce bouton (mais tu l'as fait)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2008)

yt a dit:


> mon problème c'est
> "tu vas dans l'interface d'administration de la Livebox sur "Réseau sans fil"
> 
> l'interface d'administration de la livebox , je suis pas foutu de trouver ça
> ...


Là.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Etrange que ce soit un mot de passe wpa... vérifie que tu n'aie pas d'autre choix, car à mon avis tu rentres une clé wep et non wap.
> 
> Ensuite la livebox est chi**** à cause de ce bouton (mais tu l'as fait)


Les Livebox acceptent les 2 mais par défaut proposent le WEP. Cependant, il vaut mieux choisir le WPA plus sûr.
Et avec l'iPod Touch, ça ne pose aucun problème.


----------



## Charly777 (22 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Les Livebox acceptent les 2 mais par défaut proposent le WEP. Cependant, il vaut mieux choisir le WPA plus sûr.
> Et avec l'iPod Touch, ça ne pose aucun problème.



Un professionnel de l'informatique m'a affirmé que fondamentalement que se soit wep ou wap, le hacker pourra rentrer quoiqu'il arrive... dans un cas il s'emmer**** une petite quinzaine de seconde et dans l'autre une petite trentaine.

Bref en tant que particulier paranoïaque rien ne vaut le blocage pure et simple de tout appareil par adresse mac.


----------



## yt (22 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Là.


super merci !
t'es balaise pour trouver des truc impossible !

j'ai fais OK mais là maintenant on me demande un identifiant et un mot de passe pour continuer !
quel identifiant quel mot de passe , mon identifiant wanadoo ? mon mot de passe de messagerie ? celui d'administrateur de mon ordi ? ou quoi d'autre encore ? 
franchement c'est des trucs que je peut pas deviner ! ils devraient mettre plus d'explications


----------



## Charly777 (22 Décembre 2008)

L'adresse donnée est celle de ton routeur, du coup tu va pouvoir "rentrer" dedans.

En théorie tu mets l'identifiant wanadoo (dans tes papiers de contrat tu dois avoir un identifiant, voir la couverture à mes souvenirs chez eux) et le mot de passe correspond à celui de ton identifiant.

CE NE SONT PAS TES IDENTIFIANT MESSAGERIE ... ou autre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2008)

yt a dit:


> super merci !
> t'es balaise pour trouver des truc impossible !
> 
> j'ai fais OK mais là maintenant on me demande un identifiant et un mot de passe pour continuer !
> ...


Par défaut, c'est :

nom d'utilisateur : *admin*
mot de passe : *admin*

Mais tu peux changer le mot de passe.

PS : c'est expliqué dans le mode d'emploi de la Livebox.Tu ne connais pas la règle RTFM (Read This F***ing Manual) ?


----------



## yt (22 Décembre 2008)

ça marche !

admin , fallait y penser 

je me suis rendu compte que l'adresse de mon ipod était déjà enregistré :mouais:
peut être normal puisque au début ça marchait !

donc à nouveau pas possible d'aller plus loin !

mais !

j'ai cliqué pour voir sur Configuration WPA
et là j'ai vu que 
Passphrase: c'est marqué "password" et non pas ce foutu mot de passe à 26 chiffres !

j'ai donc taper " password" comme mot de passe sur mon ipod ( sans trop y croire )


merci pour l'aide j'y serai pas arrivé tout seul ! 

mais quand même c'est pas simple !


----------



## Charly777 (22 Décembre 2008)

Néanmoins quand tu auras le courage essaie de configurer manuellement ta box.

Perso j'ai interdit toute intrusion (je m'étais même exclu au départ :rateau: et impossible de me connecter car je ne trouvais pas le cable) grâce au adresse MAC et j'ai rendu ma ligne invisible.

C'est peu de chose mais sans avoir accès "manuellement" (comme tu viens de le faire) personne ne peut entrer sur ta ligne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2008)

yt a dit:


> ça marche !
> 
> admin , fallait y penser
> 
> ...


En principe, à la place de "password", il faut mettre un mot de passe de ton crû de préférence composé de chiffres et de lettres (majuscule et miniscule). A l'occasion, essaie de changer ça. :rateau:


----------

